# UFC 84 salary



## JayDubs911 (May 22, 2008)

Fighter payroll:

BJ Penn ($120,000) def. Sean Sherk ($20,000)

Wanderlei Silva ($300,000) def. Keith Jardine ($10,000)

Lyoto Machida ($80,000) def. Tito Ortiz ($210,000)

Goran Reljic ($7,000) def. Wilson Gouveia ($12,000)

Thiago Silva ($30,000) def. Antonio Mendes (3,000)


Rameau Sokoudjou ($80,000) def. Kazuhiro Nakamura ($5,000)

Rousimar Palhares ($10,000) def. Ivan Salaverry ($12,000)

Yoshiyuki Yoshida ($6,000) def. Jon Koppenhaver ($4,000)

Rich Clementi ($20,000) def. Terry Etim ($5,000)

Don Hyun Kim ($6,000) def. Jason Tan ($3,000)

Shane Carwin ($6,000) def. Christian Wellisch ($8,000)

Bonuses 75K
Fight of the night: reljic and gouveia
knockout: Wandy silva
submission: Palhares


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I thought the UFC was on the right track as far as payouts go, what is this crap:dunno: Once again, they aren't paying good enough. 10,000 Jardine wtf, nobody should've been payed 3,000 but 2 were. My ******* god, the big time UFC where everyone wants to be:thumb02:

And for those who are gonna say, "Hey nobody put a gun to their head and made them sign".................just shut up.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Link?


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sean Sherk ($20,000)
Keith Jardine ($10,000)
Antonio Mendes (3,000)
Jason Tan ($3,000)


These figures are shocking, especially for Sherk and Jardine, I mean WTF!

Former champ making less than Gouveia (and no disrespect to Gouveia).

I would like a link as well btw.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> Sean Sherk ($20,000)
> Keith Jardine ($10,000)
> Antonio Mendes (3,000)
> Jason Tan ($3,000)
> ...


i know..... dont belive they are correct actuallly.....or :dunno:


----------



## Nick_Lynch (Feb 3, 2008)

Sokudju (spelling?) got 4th biggest purse under Wanderlei Tito and BJ...WHAT?!?!?


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

wandy got a nice payday even more than bj but for the most part the figures look good except for jardine and sherk


----------



## JayDubs911 (May 22, 2008)

this is what they have on wikipedia and other forums, to lazy to find official article... sorry, maybe link on wikipedia


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

they seriously need to put togheter a fighters union


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

In one of Tito's post fight interview he also said Jardine only got 10K.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Jardine seriously needs to sit down and sort out a new contract, yeah he's inconsistent but 10,000 should be pretty much minimum pay.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

[email protected] Sherk only getting $20,000 for a main event title fight, biggest LW match ever? Wandy (3 fight losing streak) getting almost 3x what BJ is making, I know he got double for winning the fight but still, what the hell?

and Jardine deserves way more than $10k even with this KO loss. Mendes should've gotten more than a petty $3,000 to be on the main card, the guy came in 14-2.



norway1 said:


> they seriously need to put togheter a fighters union


Amen to that, *U*ltimate *F*ighter's *A*ssociation


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

norway1 said:


> they seriously need to put togheter a fighters union


 That would be the downfall of MMA as we know it. You would have too many guys wanting more than they should get paid, and would end up putting the orgs. out of business.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Dana has said that even though Jardine on paper gets 10 000, he gets paid a lot more. I think that's the case for many fighters. Also Shane Carwin for instance got a bonus even though he didn't get KO of the night. I actually believe dana when he says he takes care of his fighters.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> That would be the downfall of MMA as we know it. You would have too many guys wanting more than they should get paid, and would end up putting the orgs. out of business.


nah... i just think that would be apropriate to negotiate a minimum pay. cmon Jardine got 10k for fighting one of the most dangerous men on the planet and windes up in the hospital


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

wow.. IMO Jardine's salary is just enough for the hospital fee.. wtf:confused05:


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

This cant be the actually figures, no-way. If it is i think a lot of the fighters show be thinking about another career.

The last few events the pay hasnt been this low, they cant be making a living off this pay, unless there sponsors pay them a lot more which i cant really see especially for the lesser known fighters. 

Even BJ's pay is shocking he is 1 of the biggest names in MMA history and top 5 p4p fighter in the world. 

What was Tito complaining about he is one of the top earners in the UFC and he is not even a top 10 contender anymore, but i think his pay is just right i dont think he deserves more than that, but all the other fighters do.


----------



## BigDaddy13 (Apr 8, 2007)

It's all about the contracts. If you negotiate
a 6 fight deal and you end up with a title shot
during those 6 fights, you are still only gonna
get the amount in the contract. Dana isn't going
to give you more money just because you have worked
your way up. You have to negotiate. 
How many people wanted to see Keith?
Don't get me wrong, I think Keith is a good fighter,
but he doesn't sell tickets. 

Just my opinion.

BD


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

I can't believe tito is complaining about his pay when he makes more than I do in one night than I make in two years....


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

BigDaddy13 said:


> It's all about the contracts. If you negotiate
> a 6 fight deal and you end up with a title shot
> during those 6 fights, you are still only gonna
> get the amount in the contract. Dana isn't going
> ...


Yeah but he deserves more than ten g's. I'm not even a big fan of keith and yeah he did sign the contract but c'mon theres gotta be some stipulations for working your way up the ladder. Anyone on the main card should be making 10 to show 10 to win minimum and undercard fighters something like 8 to show 8 to win imo.:thumbsup:


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Are there any figures on the revenues generated from UFC 84? Eg; PPV sales ticket sales etc. 
It would be interesting to compare revenues to salary and see just how much money Zuffa is making.
Also, has anyone heard what Dana White's salary is?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

joe stevensons next fight is decided vs gleison tibau @ 86


----------



## BigDaddy13 (Apr 8, 2007)

Bazza89 said:


> Yeah but he deserves more than ten g's. I'm not even a big fan of keith and yeah he did sign the contract but c'mon theres gotta be some stipulations for working your way up the ladder. Anyone on the main card should be making 10 to show 10 to win minimum and undercard fighters something like 8 to show 8 to win imo.:thumbsup:


I agree... things should be different.
It's just all in the negotiations.

BD


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Sherk 20k and Jardine 10k? What kind of crap is this?


----------



## Extreme MMA (Jul 11, 2006)

Some of these guys are still fighting on old contracts. If a fighter signs a long-term contract and all of a sudden becomes popular over time he's not going to see a huge jump in pay. You'll notice that all the recently signed fighters are making more than others that have been in the UFC a while.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

i bet that Kimbo makes at least half a mil on Saturday, which is just really wrong considering Sherk has been doing this for nearly 10 year and is 1 of the best in his division and barely making a living off it. 

Even though he fights in the main event which was the biggest LW fight in UFC history and for the biggest Org. in MMA, And kimbo is probably going to make in 1 night more than Sherk has made in his career.

Theres something really wrong with this sport.


----------



## mikehmike (May 28, 2007)

Pyros said:


> Sherk 20k and Jardine 10k? What kind of crap is this?


I was thinking the same thing...

10k is not near enough for the effort these fighters put into training etc


----------



## MMARocks (Jan 24, 2007)

I can't understand why in the hell Ortiz would complain?!?!?
He's WELL overpaid, especially in light of his poor performance.
:confused03:

Jardine & Sherk ..... that's just sad.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

MMARocks said:


> I can't understand why in the hell Ortiz would complain?!?!?
> He's WELL overpaid, especially in light of his poor performance.
> :confused03:
> 
> Jardine & Sherk ..... that's just sad.


Ortiz never said he didn't get paid well recently. In the past he did not and said he fought hard for the contracts he gets now but all the other fighters are getting paid crap. He's in a way the voice of their known existent union.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

RushFan said:


> Are there any figures on the revenues generated from UFC 84? Eg; PPV sales ticket sales etc.
> It would be interesting to compare revenues to salary and see just how much money Zuffa is making.
> Also, has anyone heard what Dana White's salary is?


Zuffa made 3.7 million on gate sales. I don't know what the rest of the figures are tho.

It is ridiculous that Tito is complaining. If he feels so bad for the fighters then why doesn't he give them some of his money. He easily made a half million between sponsorships and prolly some of the ppv sales money.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

mjbish23 said:


> Zuffa made 3.7 million on gate sales. I don't know what the rest of the figures are tho.
> 
> It is ridiculous that Tito is complaining. If he feels so bad for the fighters then why doesn't he give them some of his money. He easily made a half million between sponsorships and prolly some of the ppv sales money.


Yeah that is practical.....He probably does do a lot for the guys he trains with though. Clearly he foots the bill for his house in Big Bear and probably the gym up there too.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 23, 2007)

Luckily these guys have lots of sponsors, but seriously Jardine got robbed. He's beat Liddel, he's beat Griffin, and he's getting paid 10k for a loss. Hopefully he gets to renegotiate his contract soon. Sherk got the short end too. 

On a positive note, my man Lyoto Machida is getting good pay. It would've brought a tear to my eye if he was getting like 15k or something. He deserves every penny, same with Penn, but damn Tito and Silva making top dollar for sure.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Yeah that is practical.....He probably does do a lot for the guys he trains with though. Clearly he foots the bill for his house in Big Bear and probably the gym up there too.


 Ha ha, the Big Bear complex is a business, not a charity.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Yeah that is practical.....He probably does do a lot for the guys he trains with though. Clearly he foots the bill for his house in Big Bear and probably the gym up there too.





jasvll said:


> Ha ha, the Big Bear complex is a business, not a charity.


I agree with jasvll. The Big Bear complex is like any fight camp. You have to pay to go there and train.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

IGNORANCE!

That is the word to sum up this thread!

Now, let me get into why I make that statement!

We will first start with the comment about the 10k purse that Jardine received only being able to cover the hospital bills. Well, the UFC covers all doctor bills for injuries incurred in the octagon. Moot point!

Now lets get on to the MAIN point here:

This is *NOT* a list of salaries received by these fighters. It is a list of the purses paid to the fighters. That is the only money reflected in this list.

This is NOT the only money fighters get. We (I include all of us) know nothing about what fighters make. Dana himself has stated that Jardine makes way more than 10k. He may have a yearly salary, he may get paid per fight, he may get many bonuses. We do not know!

The simple fact is fighters could make way more than you know about. 

And on to the Sean Seark purse. Again, probably not all that he made, he and BJ probably got a cut of the PPV money. But even if he didn’t (and I doubt that is all the money he made) this is his first fight back after being caught cheating. So in the eyes of those that pay, past performance means little. He won on Juice!

Arguing out of Ignorance ALLWAYS annoys me!


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> Sean Sherk ($20,000)
> Keith Jardine ($10,000)
> Antonio Mendes (3,000)
> Jason Tan ($3,000)
> ...


No kidding . 3k , really ?? Geez .. i know they'r unknwn and UFC debut but DAMN ..

Sherk definately deaervs more .. these pay outs sounds weird ..


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

DanTheJu said:


> And on to the Sean Seark purse. Again, probably not all that he made, he and BJ probably got a cut of the PPV money. But even if he didn’t (and I doubt that is all the money he made) this is his first fight back after being caught cheating. So in the eyes of those that pay, past performance means little. He won on Juice!
> 
> Arguing out of Ignorance ALLWAYS annoys me!


It's funny that you say arguing out of ignorance annoys you because you are kind of ignorant in your post. The fact that Sherk tested postive for steroids and may or may not have fought before while taking them has nothing to do with his salary now. He is under a contract from before, the same contract he was under when he tested positive for steroids. Fighters don't sign a new contract for each fight. They sign a contract for X number of fights and then when those fights are done they sign a new one.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

surley these cant be right, sherk only got paid $20,000 and jardin only $10,000

i think all the fighters should go on strike lol


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

mjbish23 said:


> I agree with jasvll. The Big Bear complex is like any fight camp. You have to pay to go there and train.


Yeah I guess I just wasn't thinking....but Tito does catch a lot of crap because of his past shortcomings


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

1- Tito should not being ripped in this thread. He complains about Dana's lack of respect for him, but nothing with his finacial situation. He is obviously not a saint, but he does stand up for the less powerful fighters who do not have any say, even if it is cuz of a personal agenda
2-Atleast the newer fighters, lyoto and soko are getting half decent pay, But wtf is up with mendes and G's, I know they don't have the name, but if they are new fighter's debuting on the main card, then c'mon.
3-Sherk's 20K? as previously stated, if he is the main event in one of your bigger PPV's then wtf.
4-I don't think Dana is a snake, rather taking a little too long to adapt to the UFC's newly found success. I mean if it wants to be treated more like the NBA, NFL, and MLB and less like WWE then starting acting like them.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

Sean Sherk really stands out due to his length of time with the UFC, I know Dana has said he actually got paid more but it's still pretty disturbing as the guy was a champion last year.


The other take home here for fighters is take a look at the guys who got rewarded the most by the UFC. While Tito is no longer the dominant fighter he once was, he is colorful and draws attention to himself and thus the UFC inside AND outside of the octagon. Wanderlei Silva fights with extreme aggression, which is why he has so many highlight reel KOs but the same style leaves him open to getting hit a lot as well. He's accepted that trade off though and has been rewarded handsomely. The UFC also rewarded the guys who got KOs, submissions, and the fight of the night which also happened to be a standup war that ended with a KO. There was no one "elusive" in the fight of the night. 

So it's obvious what the UFC wants: be colorful, please the fans, and go for KOs and submissions if you want to be a top dollar guy in the UFC.


----------



## Andreas Miko (May 28, 2007)

They need to pay the fighters better.

I say championship fights 
$250,000 to winner $100,000 to looser

Regular fights on PPV
$100,000 to winner $50,000 to looser.

Non PPV fights 
$50,000 to winner $25,000 to looser.

Theses guys have given alot of time and pain into the sport to get into the UFC. Injuries can be very costly in a sport like this if you have to sit out for a year. They should make more than they are making. Shit you are in the big show and you are getting little chump money something is wrong.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Andreas Miko said:


> They need to pay the fighters better.
> 
> I say championship fights
> $250,000 to winner $100,000 to looser
> ...


 Why not multiply those numbers 2X?


----------



## Andreas Miko (May 28, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Why not multiply those numbers 2X?


I can agree with you on that. If they do so, maybe hold back on money for the people who don't come to fight. Basically no money of you come in and sandbag for the cash.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> i bet that Kimbo makes at least half a mil on Saturday, which is just really wrong considering Sherk has been doing this for nearly 10 year and is 1 of the best in his division and barely making a living off it.
> 
> Even though he fights in the main event which was the biggest LW fight in UFC history and for the biggest Org. in MMA, And kimbo is probably going to make in 1 night more than Sherk has made in his career.
> 
> Theres something really wrong with this sport.


Kimbo will make more money than Sherk, but EXC is on the verge on not even existing if they can't start making money soon, it will come and bite them in the ass.

You do feel bad for some of the guys, but really it's in there contracts. When they got signed they weren't worth a lot, and probably dumb to sign a 5 or 6 fight contract at 10 or 20 thousand. Let's not forget we have no idea if some of these guys are getting PPV cuts from buy rates, can't count out there sponsorship money and little things like club appearances after there fights, and there is always a win bonus for most of the guys who don't make mad cash like Wandy and Chuck.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Andreas Miko said:


> I can agree with you on that. If they do so, maybe hold back on money for the people who don't come to fight. Basically no money of you come in and sandbag for the cash.


I think jasvll was being sarcastic. :serious01:

But I think the guys in the prelims definitely need to be paid more for sure.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm really starting to think this is what the UFC shows it's paying the fighters, and actually pays more "under the table" and avoids taxes. Think about it.. these guys at the top level train full time, most of them doing no other job. So if they train 40 hours a week, that's 2080 hours in the year. At $3000 a fight for some of the lower level guys, and about 4 fights a year (and even that many the UFC can't seem to give them consistently anymore), that's $12,000 a year for 2080 hours or work. Comes out to $5.76 an hour .. roughly minimum wage! And that's before training and medical expenses. Are you seriously telling me some of these top conditioned athletes in the most grueling sport in the world are making less than what they would at Taco Bell and accepting it?

The Fertittas and Dana are very mafia like in their business running, and the Vegas persona fits em very well. I wouldn't at all be surprised if they were dodging taxes by showing minimum wage payments and having true figures completely hidden from the public eye.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Liddellianenko said:


> I'm really starting to think this is what the UFC shows it's paying the fighters, and actually pays more "under the table" and avoids taxes. Think about it.. these guys at the top level train full time, most of them doing no other job. So if they train 40 hours a week, that's 2080 hours in the year. At $3000 a fight for some of the lower level guys, and about 4 fights a year (and even that many the UFC can't seem to give them consistently anymore), that's $12,000 a year for 2080 hours or work. Comes out to $5.76 an hour .. roughly minimum wage! And that's before training and medical expenses. Are you seriously telling me some of these top conditioned athletes in the most grueling sport in the world are making less than what they would at Taco Bell and accepting it?
> 
> The Fertittas and Dana are very mafia like in their business running, and the Vegas persona fits em very well. I wouldn't at all be surprised if they were dodging taxes by showing minimum wage payments and having true figures completely hidden from the public eye.


I'm sure that's what they are doing and nicely put. Repped.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

Liddellianenko said:


> I'm really starting to think this is what the UFC shows it's paying the fighters, and actually pays more "under the table" and avoids taxes..


Why would the UFC care about how much taxes the fighters have to pay? The fighters's salaries come out of the UFC revenue, so the UFC would actually have to pay less taxes themselves to Uncle Sam since they make less profit when they pay out more money to the fighters.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Shogun said:


> Why would the UFC care about how much taxes the fighters have to pay? The fighters's salaries come out of the UFC revenue, so the UFC would actually have to pay less taxes themselves to Uncle Sam since they make less profit when they pay out more money to the fighters.


He was talking about the UFC paying taxes, not the fighters.


----------



## mikehmike (May 28, 2007)

Shogun said:


> Why would the UFC care about how much taxes the fighters have to pay? The fighters's salaries come out of the UFC revenue, so the UFC would actually have to pay less taxes themselves to Uncle Sam since they make less profit when they pay out more money to the fighters.


cause taxes own everything....out of 10k I bet he loses 2-3k from taxes


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> I'm really starting to think this is what the UFC shows it's paying the fighters, and actually pays more "under the table" and avoids taxes. Think about it.. these guys at the top level train full time, most of them doing no other job. So if they train 40 hours a week, that's 2080 hours in the year. At $3000 a fight for some of the lower level guys, and about 4 fights a year (and even that many the UFC can't seem to give them consistently anymore), that's $12,000 a year for 2080 hours or work. Comes out to $5.76 an hour .. roughly minimum wage! And that's before training and medical expenses. Are you seriously telling me some of these top conditioned athletes in the most grueling sport in the world are making less than what they would at Taco Bell and accepting it?
> 
> The Fertittas and Dana are very mafia like in their business running, and the Vegas persona fits em very well. I wouldn't at all be surprised if they were dodging taxes by showing minimum wage payments and having true figures completely hidden from the public eye.


 I doubt it's tax related (illegally, anyway). The commissions require promotions to take out a bond to cover the costs of the promotion (fighter purses, insurance, venue, etc.). It makes sense that a promotion would try to minimize these upfront costs, which is one reason why the purses might be smaller than some might wish. Also, fighters who have managed to get a cut of the PPV would likely have significantly smaller purses. 

In the end, though, none of us have any idea what any given fighter is or should be making. All we can do is look to the market. Where do fighters flock to? Where do they run from? Which promotions are on their last legs; which are thriving?


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Andreas Miko said:


> I can agree with you on that. If they do so, maybe hold back on money for the people who don't come to fight. Basically no money of you come in and sandbag for the cash.


 Now you're talking, but if you really want to be fair, we should triple it.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Blah, blah, blah... Signed contracts are what matters. You win the fights on your contract, then you can renogotiate for a better contract. The contract doesn't skyrocket after a good win, even though you signed a shitty contract.

A fighter's union would help with this and possibly prevent lower fighters getting railroaded into crappy contracts. However, until one exists, you can't blame the UFC. They are paying 75K for fighter bonuses.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

I love how Penn who won another belt earned LESS than Tito who hasn’t beat a game opponent in several years. This is just like the entertainment industry where you’re earning potential is determined by your ticket draw and the latest contract you signed.
It obviously befits a fighter to “make a name” for themselves by inventing a “personality” and winning exciting fights and holding out for the best contract possible.

Having said that we don’t know what percentage these fight purses are of a fighters overall salary which could be significantly larger when you factor in sponsors, signing bonuses, pay per view pay outs, appearance fees etc.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

"Biggest fight in lightweight history"

......fought for $20, 000.

pathetic.


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

This is pathetic but i think i can explain a few of these payouts. As a joke if you beat Chuck Liddel your salary goes down right away.

but on a realistic note.

These guys are on a Contract which cud be anywhere from a 1fight to a 6fight contract. WHat happens is when Sokudju got signed he was a BIG NAME he was definently rising so he did loose his first fight in the ufc but cuz it is a contract buisness his pay would still stay. Jardine on the other hand probably resignd after the fight with houston, his worth went down alot after that. He accepted a 10k deal and now until he fullfils his contract there isnt really much he can do about it.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

It's bullshit to say UFC just doing thier jobs I mean the fighters signed the contracts. UFC is more or as dangerous as any other sports, but none of them pay their fighters the wages of a trashman. I cannot say whether Dana is telling the truth when he says he takes care of his fighters, but if these wages are all they get its a joke and I can see why some people see the UFC as a primitive organization.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Again, and this will be my last post on this thread, you people are basing your arguments on ignorance!

We do not know that Tito made more than Sherk this fight. We know his purse was bigger, but we do not know how big of a cut from the PPV either got, we do not know how much of a yearly salary these guys got, we do not know how much fight bonus these guys got. We know nothing.

Javisil’s point about the bonds that the promotions have to have to even put on an event makes a ton of sense here. Why not pay a guy $20,000.00 for the fight, and then pay the rest of the money on the backside? 

I will ASSURE everybody that Sherk made more than the $20,000.00 purse awarded to him. 

And yes, each fighter in the UFC signs a contract, but again, we know nothing about these contracts. If a fighter signs a contract for lets say 4 fights and the purse for each fight will be 20k+20k that does not mean that fighter is only going to make the purse money. Infact, I would guess, based on what we know about Randy’s contract, that most higher level fighters make FAR more money that we don’t know about than they do from the purse money 

Are the fretitas running Zuffa like the mob? No, not at all. They are running Zuffa like a privately held company. They do not have to, and should not, release any financial information. And really, what benefit would it be for them to do so?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

jasvll said:


> I doubt it's tax related (illegally, anyway). The commissions require promotions to take out a bond to cover the costs of the promotion (fighter purses, insurance, venue, etc.). It makes sense that a promotion would try to minimize these upfront costs, which is one reason why the purses might be smaller than some might wish. Also, fighters who have managed to get a cut of the PPV would likely have significantly smaller purses.
> 
> In the end, though, none of us have any idea what any given fighter is or should be making. All we can do is look to the market. Where do fighters flock to? Where do they run from? Which promotions are on their last legs; which are thriving?


That does make a lot of sense.. knew there had to be some explanation other than fighters living off KoolAid and Ramen.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

DanTheJu said:


> Again, and this will be my last post on this thread, you people are basing your arguments on ignorance!
> 
> I will ASSURE everybody that Sherk made more than the $20,000.00 purse awarded to him.


You can't assure me that! 

My smartass comment of the day has been made. Just kidding with ya, Dan.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

norway1 said:


> they seriously need to put togheter a fighters union


yeah instead of paying $45.00 a ppv we will pay $70.00.


----------



## RobZombie (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow BJ is getting shit on. He really doesn't need the money, but if the big names start getting a decent paycheck I think itd attract alot more people to the sport. $120K for being the top LW in the world(**** Gomi)? And Tito gets $210k for losing.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

RobZombie said:


> Wow BJ is getting shit on. He really doesn't need the money, but if the big names start getting a decent paycheck I think itd attract alot more people to the sport. $120K for being the top LW in the world(**** Gomi)? And Tito gets $210k for losing.


Say whatever you want, but BJ's recent win over Sherk is about it. You have Pulver and Stevenson..so? How about Aoki?

Aoki has a bigger claim to being the Top LW in the world than BJ does.


----------



## dipl0mat125 (Sep 26, 2007)

Here is some more Information

Official salary and bonus numbers for UFC 84’s fighters have been released by the Nevada State Athletic Commission. Here’s how the guys stacked up:

B.J. Penn: $250,000 ($125,000 to show, $125,000 to win)
Wanderlei Silva: $225,000 ($150,000 to show*, $75,000 for Knockout of the Night)
Tito Ortiz: $210,000
Lyoto Machida: $100,000 ($50,000 to show, $50,000 to win)
Wilson Gouveia: $93,000 ($18,000 to show, $75,000 for Fight of the Night)
Rousimar Palhares: $85,000 ($5,000 to show, $5,000 to win, $75,000 for Submission of the Night)
Goran Reljic: $81,000 ($3,000 to show, $3,000 to win, $75,000 for Fight of the Night)
Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou: $80,000 ($40,000 to show, $40,000 to win)
Thiago Silva: $50,000 ($25,000 to show, $25,000 to win)
Rich Clementi: $40,000 ($20,000 to show, $20,000 to win)
Dong Hyun Kim: $40,000 ($20,000 to show, $20,000 to win)
Sean Sherk: $35,000
Kazuhiro Nakamura: $20,000
Ivan Salaverry: $20,000
Shane Carwin: $12,000 ($6,000 to show, $6,000 to win)
Yoshiyuki Yoshida: $12,000 ($6,000 to show, $6,000 to win)
Terry Etim: $10,000
Keith Jardine: $10,000
Christian Wellisch: $10,000
Jon Koppenhaver: $8,000
Antonio Mendes: $4,000
Jason Tan: $3,000
* Wanderlei Silva’s guaranteed $150,000 salary doesn’t depend on a win bonus.

Overpaid: Wilson Gouveia. Looking back on UFC 84 a year from now, is the two-round almost-war between Gouveia and Goran Reljic going to be remembered by anyone? Yes, Reljic’s relentless left head-kicks were pretty, but Gouveia should have eventually figured out that they were coming. (For us, the presence of Mirko Cro Cop in Reljic’s corner was the early tip-off.)

Underpaid: A lot of people — particularly Shane Carwin, whose Knockout of the Night bonus was robbed from him by Wanderlei Silva. The way I saw it, Carwin’s single-punch, mouthpiece-ejecting KO of Christian Wellisch was more deserving then Wandy’s slightly more prolonged ground-and-pound TKO of Jardine, and Carwin could probably use the money more. Other than that, what the **** is up with the UFC’s newcomers making three, four, and six thousand dollars to show? Goddamned slave wages. The UFC made $3.7 million off of “Ill Will”’s gate; they could certainly afford to establish a minimum base salary of $10,000 for their fighters if they wanted to.


----------



## dipl0mat125 (Sep 26, 2007)

I agree with the 10,000$ base for ALL fighters


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Are you guys seriously just basing what these fighters make by looking at their purses?


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

dipl0mat125 said:


> Here is some more Information
> 
> Official salary and bonus numbers for UFC 84’s fighters have been released by the Nevada State Athletic Commission. Here’s how the guys stacked up:
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the actual numbers, just beat me to it. Repped.

Could they afford to pay at least 10K for everyone? Yeah they could but from their perspective why bother? If you have guys lining up to take one fight deals at 3K or 4K base pay, why bid against yourself? These guys take these contracts so they can have an opportunity to impress the UFC with a good showing and get invited back with a better contract. Makes sense to me but I could be wrong.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Carwin should have got more. Nice purse for Wandy, and he deserved it. Tito shouldn't blame about money now.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=6358&zoneid=13*

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=6358&zoneid=13

MAIN EVENT FIGHTERS

– B.J. Penn: $250,000 (defeated Sean Sherk; win bonus was $125,000)

– Sean Sherk: $35,000 (lost to B.J. Penn; win bonus would have been $35,000)


MAIN CARD FIGHTERS

– Tito Ortiz: $210,000 (lost to Lyoto Machida; no win bonus)

– Wanderlei Silva: $150,000 (defeated Keith Jardine; no win bonus)

– Lyoto Machida: $100,000 (defeated Tito Ortiz; win bonus was $50,000)

– Keith Jardine: $10,000 (lost to Wanderlei Silva; won bonus would have been $10,000)

– Goran Reljic: $6,000 (defeated Wilson Gouveia; win bonus was $3,000)

– Wilson Gouveia: $18,000 (lost to Goran Reljic; won bonus would have been $18,000)

– Antonio Mendes: $4,000 (lost to Thiago Silva; won bonus would have been $4,000)

– Thiago Silva: $50,000 (defeated Antonio Mendes; win bonus was $25,000)


PRELIMINARY CARD FIGHTERS

– Rousimar Palhares: $10,000 (defeated Ivan Salaverry; win bonus was $5,000)

– Ivan Salaverry: $20,000 (lost to Rousimar Palhares; won bonus would have been $10,000)

– Kazuhiro Nakamura: $20,000 (lost to Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou; won bonus would have been $20,000)

– Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou: $80,000 (defeated Kazuhiro Nakamura; win bonus was $40,000)

– Terry Etim: $10,000 (lost to Rich Clement; won bonus would have been $10,000)

– Rich Clementi: $40,000 (defeated Terry Etim; win bonus was $20,000)

– Yoshiyuki Yoshida: $12,000 (defeated Jon Koppenhaver; win bonus was $6,000)

– Jon Koppenhaver: $8,000 (lost to Yoshiyuki Yoshida; won bonus would have been $4,000)

– Dong Hyun Kim: $40,000 (defeated Jason Tan; win bonus was $20,000)

– Jason Tan: $3,000 (lost to Dong Hyun Kim; won bonus would have been $3,000)

– Shane Carwin: $12,000 (defeated Christian Wellisch; win bonus was $6,000)

– Christian Wellisch: 10,000 (lost to Shane Carwin; won bonus would have been $10,000)

UFC 84 DISCLOSED FIGHTER PAYROLL: $1,098,000


UFC 84 AWARD BONUSES
(as disclosed by UFC president Dana White)
Each fighter received a $75,000 bonus for the following awards.

Fight of the Night:
– Goran Reljic and Wilson Gouveia

Knockout of the Night:
– Wanderlei Silva

Submission of the Night:
– Rousimar Palhares


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Poor Jardine.. his last 2 fights.. his opponents are making 300k-500k (don't quote me on this, not sure what chuck made)... and he gets 10k. He needs a better manager.. if UFC thinks hes good enough to constantly fight guys that are making 6 digits, he should be making something like that too.
Fuckin pathetic.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah that doesn't look too bad to me, still like to see the base pay increase but the top fighters are making enough money. Jardine needs to get himself a new contract sorted, 10,000 just ain't enough to fight Chuck and Wandy back to back.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

yorT said:


> yeah instead of paying $45.00 a ppv we will pay $70.00.


I don't think that will ever happen, the market wouldn't support it, the PPV price is set by the market, it's not like they are selling a finite resources, it's just entertainment.

No one NEEDS to order a fight to survive.

As they attract more fans and get established in new markets the revenue from PPV will increase, raising the price is the LAST thing they want to do right now (with all the other organizations starting up).


----------

